# Ellen von Unwerth: Star in der Manege



## Q (23 Mai 2012)

*Das Leben der berühmten deutschen Fotografin und Regisseurin Ellen von Unwerth klingt wie ein Film: Sie wächst in einem Waisenhaus auf, arbeitet im Zirkus, wird ein bekanntes Model - und bringt sich dann selbst das Fotografieren bei. Bei einem ihrer ersten Jobs entdeckt von Unwerth schließlich das damalige Nachwuchsmodel Claudia Schiffer*


*Die Jugend von Ellen von Unwerth

*Ellen von Unwerth wird 1954 in Frankfurt am Main geboren und hat alles andere als eine einfache Kindheit. Zunächst wächst sie in einem Waisenhaus im Allgäu auf, dann lebt sie bei Pflegeeltern. Als Kind liebt sie Märchenbücher über alles und träumt sich gerne mitten hinein in die Fantasiewelten. Ihr Traum ist es, sich dem Zirkus anzuschließen. Diese Faszination zeigt sich auch viel später noch deutlich in ihrer künstlerischen Arbeit. Im Alter von 16 Jahren zieht von Unwerth mit ihrem Freund nach München, um in einer Kommune zu leben. Für kurze Zeit arbeitet sie auch im "Zirkus Roncalli" - als Nummern-Girl und Clown-Assistentin. Eines Tages wird sie auf der Straße angesprochen und vom Fleck weg als Kosmetik-Model engagiert. Bei einem anderen Model-Job – von Unwerth posiert als Schlangentänzerin für die Jugendzeitschrift "Bravo" – entdeckt sie der Leiter der Model-Agentur Elite. Fortan erhält Ellen von Unwerth Modeljobs in Paris und anderen Modemetropolen und arbeitet zehn Jahre lang in diesem Beruf.*


Von Unwerth entdeckt die Fotografie – und Claudia Schiffer

*Zur Fotografie kommt von Unwerth dann durch ihre Beziehung mit einem Fotografen. Sie lernt, Bilder selbst zu entwickeln und erarbeitet sich fotografische Grundtechniken. 1986 ist sie für ein Foto-Shooting als Model in Kenia und leiht sich eine Kamera aus, um einheimische Kinder zu fotografieren. Dabei wird ihr bewusst, dass sie selbst als Fotografin arbeiten möchte. Wenige Jahre später, 1989, erhält sie bereits einen Auftrag von der französischen ELLE. Von Unwerth soll eine Kampagne für das Jeans-Label Guess fotografieren und wählt als Model eine 17-jährige, bislang unbekannte Deutsche namens Claudia Schiffer. Die Guess-Kampagne macht nicht nur Claudia berühmt, sondern auch von Unwerth, die heute als Schiffers Entdeckerin gilt.*


Ellen von Unwerth wird berühmt

*In den Folgejahren treibt von Unwerth durch ihre Fotos noch weitere Modelkarrieren voran, unter anderem stehen Naomi Campbell, Eva Herzigova, Carla Bruni und Amber Smith vor ihrer Kamera. Ihre Fotografien sind in internationalen Hochglanzmagazinen wie ELLE, "GQ", "Vogue", "Lula", "Stern", "i-D" und "Dazed & Confused" zu sehen. Außerdem fotografiert sie Kampagnen für renommierte Designer und Marken wie Strenesse, Alberta Ferretti, Miu Miu, Diesel, Blumarine, Bebe, Bacardi, Miss Sixty, Anna Sui, Volkswagen, Joop!, Tommy Hilfiger, Lacoste, John Frieda, Clarins, Revlon, Absolut Vodka, Zac Posen und M.A.C. 1991 wird Ellen von Unwerth mit dem ersten Preis des "International Festival of Fashion Photography" ausgezeichnet. Im Jahr 2009 erhält sie den Auftrag, für Coca-Cola Light eine Flasche zu verzieren – von Unwerth entscheidet sich für eine sinnliche Frauensilhouette. Die erotische Inszenierung der weiblichen Schönheit - das ist Ellen von Unwerths Spezialität. Sie selbst sagt, ihr Stil sei von Helmut Newton beeinflusst, den sie als ihr großes Vorbild nennt. Von Unwerths Bilder weisen aber immer eine eigene künstlerische Handschrift und viel Fantasie auf, außerdem oft einen Hauch Humor oder Ironie.*


Von Unwerths Bücher

*In ihrer Karriere, die mittlerweile schon über zwanzig Jahre andauert, hat Ellen von Unwerth mehrere Bücher publiziert. Ihr erster Bildband "Snaps" erscheint 1994, es folgen "Couples" (1998), "Wicked" (1999), "Revenge" (2002), "Omahyra and Boyd" (2005). Im Jahr 2009 bringt von Unwerth "Fräulein" auf den Markt, gesammelte Aufnahmen von Frauen wie Claudia Schiffer, Kate Moss, Vanessa Paradis, Britney Spears, Eva Mendes, Lindsay Lohan und Carla Bruni - allesamt inszeniert in von Unwerths typischem Stilmix aus Fashion, Fantasie und Fetisch. Im Jahr 2010 erscheint "Die Spieler", eine Fotoserie der DFB-Spieler zur Fußball-WM in Südafrika, im Auftrag von Strenesse Men. Zudem fotografiert von Unwerth für ein Spezialheft des Magazins "Stern". Für das Filmbuch zu Baz Luhrmanns "Moulin Rouge" darf Ellen von Unwerth schließlich noch einmal eine Zirkus-Welt inszenieren.*

Filme der Topfotografin

*Auch als Regisseurin von Kurzfilmen und Musik-Clips ist Ellen von Unwerth sehr erfolgreich. Für die Designerin Erin Fetherston dreht sie einen kurzen Film zu einer Kollektion mit Schauspielerin Kirsten Dunst. Außerdem führt sie Regie bei Videos für Christina Aguilera, Duran Duran, Kenneth Bager und andere Künstler.
Ellen von Unwerth privat

Ellen von Unwerth lebt mit ihrer Tochter in Paris, besitzt aber auch eine Wohnung in Berlin.

Quelle: Elle

Geboren wurde sie also wie gesagt im Jahre 1954, wann genau weiß nicht mal wikipedia 
Ellen von Unwerth

ABER Celebboard.net hat die Bilder von ihrer diesjährigen Geburtstagsparty, die sie in Cannes im *Terraza Martini beach club* feierte 

http://www.celebboard.net/65-cannes...stival-22-05-2012-x46-update.html#post1293265

Wir gratulieren der Grand Dame der Bilder ganz herzlich nachträglich  :thumbup: und freuen uns auf viele Bilder von ihr!


----------

